# Newbie Let The Mud Dry In Autotaper/Gooseneck etc...!



## Catch-22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Can anyone out there let me know the procedure for cleaning out my Columbia bazooka and gooseneck attachment after letting the base coat mud set in them. 
"hmmm, mud seems to be setting, do I clean the gear out or run a couple of lines by hand?" FFS!
First time on the tools and got excited. Spent the past 3 hours soaking them in the bath and chipping away.
Ok, so do I just leave them submerged for the night and awake to find them all polished and oiled? Or do I have to take the whole head apart to get to the down into the tube?
Seriously though, full strip down or long soaking or both? 
Thanks in advance :blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Ask Cazna, was reading a thread tonight about hotmud through a zooka and he got caught out like you . 

I think you need a toothpick, several. :thumbsup:


----------



## Catch-22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Found it! Thanks Stopper.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I was thinking I might risk the same thing myself..But I have zero experience with a bazooka so probably not a good idea for me.

I think not leting the mud dry out would be a priority if it stays fully wet it won't shrink and harden as much...if it does that rewetting it would be difficult I imagine.

And electric tool with a vibrating plastic pointy rod might make it easier, any idea how to rig something like that up? just a thought anyway, good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

For the Taper, try a long flat-head screwdriver, just keep chipping away, and you'll get it. Once you get the head cleaned enough that you can move the plunger, take a piece of metal corner bead that has been flattened, and push the plunger all the way to the bottom. Unhook the cable from the spool, remove the bottom ring, and the plunger will pull right out. Then you can get something like a stiff baby bottle brush, or chimney sweep in there and scrub scrub scrub. Rinse and repeat.

As for the gooseneck... smack the crap out of it, the mud will break up, slowly, and pieces will come out. Once you get water to flow through it, get a bottle brush or something similar that will fit in there and scrub away.

When all done, oil the crap out of it.

I've been in your shoes, have fun.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

This sucks when it happens, Caught me me out good, Lucky i only had 8 inches of mud in the tube.

Take off bazooka plate, Then just start chipping and digging with what ever suits but DONT scratch up the tube walls or stab up the plunger.

Pump, Take off bottom and undo the shaft and dig at the mud, unclip the top and pry twist wiggle thump whatever you have to do, It will come free, Then its easy digging.

Goosenecks the worst, Soaking it does little, A peice good solid wire (Bucket handle) and start poking, Both ends, Takes ages, Soak poke etc, Get the water though it drown it in oil do what you like, Lumps of mud keep coming out, You can get a gooseneck brush for a final clean,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> This sucks when it happens, Caught me me out good, Lucky i only had 8 inches of mud in the tube.
> 
> Take off bazooka plate, Then just start chipping and digging with what ever suits but DONT scratch up the tube walls or stab up the plunger.
> 
> ...


Finally I got one up on oLE cAZ, I did not fall of the Indiana Corn truck yesterday and let mud set up in my Zook,

think about it a Pressure washer shoots 3000 psi but won't hurt the Stainless steel, I'm sure it would chew the mud out, but if it has hot mud siezed it it I'm sure a Drilling rig might help


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And that is just another good reason why I don't use fast setting compounds in any of my tools other than a mudpan.


----------



## Catch-22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for taking the time to help me out. Finally got through the almost 4 foot of dried mud in the bazooka! Awesome advice on not scratching the inner tube Cazna. I cut a wooden broom handle into a spear head and got to work with that. It chipped away great and left no scratches! 
14 Hours later, with hands covered in blisters I broke through  Lesson learned!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I wonder if a long soakl in a weak acidic solution would do anything? Like say a vinegar bath?


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

To clean the tube use a toilet brush (preferably brand new) attach it to a handle of some sort and it will scape all the mud off of the inside of the tube without scratching it. For the outside you can power wash it for quick results.


----------

